# Stahls’ Offers New CAD-COLOR® Printable Soft Opaque Heat Transfer Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The latest printable heat transfer vinyl from Stahls’ is CAD-COLOR® Soft Opaque, designed for creating full-color graphics with a soft hand. This semi-matte finish material stretches along with the garment without cracking or distorting. Because it’s thinner than standard heat transfer vinyl, it does not add weight or bulk to the garment. 

It can be used on light and dark garments made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester or a cotton/poly blend. It offers excellent opacity with even the brightest colors. It’s also PVC free and compliant with the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act (CPSIA) making it legal for use on children’s wear. 

It comes in roll widths of 20 or 30 inches in quantities of 1 yard, 5 yards, 25 yards and 50 yards. If you don’t own a printer/cutter, let Stahls’ print it for you as part of its CAD-PRINTZ® custom transfer services. 

To learn more, go to http://bit.ly/soft-opaque.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

